# ?DLA



## LittleAurora

Hi all

My son has aspergers and I was told I could claim DLA for him....has anyone done this? Im not sure if I want to, it seems hard and I dont want to put my son thru any distress if they has to assess him.
thanks xx:thumbup:


----------



## Snugggs

Hi LittleAurora,

Who ever told you that is very much correct :). My son is autistic, but my friends son is High-functioning borderline aspie and she receives the same level as DLA as DS does.
Have you ever been intouch with Cerebra?
They are such a valuable source and they have a fantastic DLA guide to use also a great parent support area online.... try this link https://www.cerebra.org.uk/parent_support/DLA_guide

It's always a terrifying desision when it comes to our children, we just want to wrap them in wool. But, i'm now happy i put Josh through the process. We can now use the money for private assessments to jump huge waiting lists, help pay for social events that aren't funded through Aiming High... the list is endless.

Good luck and message me if you need to x


----------



## LoraLoo

My son has ADHD and the HV told me to apply, i didnt like the idea at first as didnt want to be seen as 'making money from my sons disability' iykwim? But my Mum said apply and if he is entitled to it then its your right. So I did, I was honest in the whole application form. People told me to lie or exaggerate but i refused to do that :nope: They contacted his consultant and about 4 weeks later we got a letter confirming he was entitled at the highest rate. He didnt need any assessments, I would definately apply xx


----------



## LittleAurora

thats alot. Ill send of the form and see what happens! ill let you guys know!!! im just being honest and the money would help pay for things like you said loraloo.

thanks again!!


----------



## Twinminator

Totally agree with Loraloo, my little girl is 2 and has been diagnosed with autism, she has a fixation with climbing, it's virtually impossible to take her anywhere, etc. I too felt odd about claiming but at the end of the day I can now spend that bit extra to give her opportunities that she can't get from a simple walk in the park (because she'd go sprinting off and escaping or something!!) And like L said, you just fill out the boxes (it's not a yes or no form, there's plenty of space to describe how LO behaves, I actually found that better/easier) as honestly as possible. I too was stunned to get the highest rate, but I think when you live with their disability day in day out, you stop seeing it as difficult, it's just normality, and you are always shocked when it's judged as more than that. 
Good luck anyways xx


----------



## Snugggs

I also sent off copies of josh's assessment and reviews to help our case. I think the more information you can share with them the better. We now get the higher rate for care and the lower rate for mobility. This also means that I qualify for carers allowance, which is a blessing in disguise because it's expensive having to keep fixing the holes in the walls and door, and his bed when he smashes it and the endless amount I'd tv's he's broken...... Good luck xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks!! I have sent of the form with lots of supporting letter! 

fingers crossed! How long did it take from start to finish?

thanks


----------



## LoraLoo

LittleAurora said:


> Thanks!! I have sent of the form with lots of supporting letter!
> 
> fingers crossed! How long did it take from start to finish?
> 
> thanks

About 4 weeks :thumbup: and they kept me informed that they were contacting consultant etc inbetween. As someone else also said, if you do get the DLA and you dont work or earn under a certain amount (think its about £100 per week) you can also claim Carers Allowance- I sent off the forms and got the payment, backdated, into my account 12 days later. Was rather useful too, right on Xmas :thumbup: lol. Inform Tax Credits if the DLA is awared too as this also goes up a bit. Good Luck xx


----------



## moomin_troll

i think its worth looking into gettting any kind of finacial help u can. my brother is autistic as wel as other mental problems and he gets DLA and my mum gets carers allowence as she is his full time care giver


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks Ill look into carers allowence as well if the DLA comes in! I am a full time mum atm. I think if I get the higher rate Ill be looking into sending my son to a better school for him!


----------



## moomin_troll

my brother went to a "special" school as my mum called it and it was so much better for him. the teachers actualy understand how to handle the children and take care of their needs.

my mums always been able to get carers allowence so its worth looking into if u can get the help i say go for everything. i cant give u any info on it as ive never really asked


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.holywood-steiner.co.uk/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=12

this is where I would like him to go.


----------



## moomin_troll

unfortuantly there isnt enough of these schools available in my opinion.

good luck


----------



## littlepeps

I ve seen the Steiner school when driving by, is it equipped to deal with autistic children too ?? I thought it was just for main stream children ??


----------



## AP

Please don't feel like you shouldnt be enetitled or making money out your sons disability.

I had an awful time dealing with our highest care award. I had been told by the lady who helped me that id prob get lower rate. But after a statement was requested from the hospital they confirmed Alex was entitled to higher rate. 

I had been in denial tbh, but I realised why the moneys there, what its meant to help us with.

Higher rate DLA entitles you to claim Carers Allowance too if you require. x


----------



## Stargazer77

Yes apply for DLA but be sure to focus on night time care. DLA only award high rates for care and mobility if the child has care needs during the night.

If you don't get awarded DLA, appeal. They usually cave second time around. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ours took 23 weeks :/ My son has High Functioning Autism. We do also get a bit of mobility too. Our claim must have gone from piller to post! I had to do a form, the GP did, The Pead did, The ed physc and school did etc, I think everyone had a say lol. Goodness knows why it took so long but they did backdate.

He gets higher care, I do also get carers for him. I dont feel bad for it, it makes life easier and it means for now I do not have to work because that would be a nightmare, it also means we can do the extra costs each week, taxis etc etc xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

LittleAurora said:


> https://www.holywood-steiner.co.uk/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=12
> 
> this is where I would like him to go.

The DLA has no input on schools whatsoever hun. You need a statement for that which is a whole different battle, nothing to do with DLA award. Good luck x


----------



## LittleAurora

my son is statemented so hopefull that speeds things up :)


----------



## LoraLoo

LittleAurora said:


> my son is statemented so hopefull that speeds things up :)

:thumbup: Did you get much support from the school when applying, if you dont mind me asking? Our head told me not to even bother trying :growlmad: xx


----------



## LittleAurora

well, it was the school that brought it to my attention. I just thought my child was different! lol. So the school have been really good :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

LoraLoo said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> my son is statemented so hopefull that speeds things up :)
> 
> :thumbup: Did you get much support from the school when applying, if you dont mind me asking? Our head told me not to even bother trying :growlmad: xxClick to expand...

They are told not to advise people for statements thats why she said that, its all about money. Do it anyway, we did x xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

https://www.ipsea.org.uk/

This is a good website xx

My son is mainstream due to him being high functioning etc, he has just done his SATS and coped really well, he is expected to get above average on all of them :D he struggles sometimes socially but he is fine in mainstream atm and he had a 1-1 helper 20 hours a week at the moment.


----------



## LoraLoo

Midnight_Fairy said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> my son is statemented so hopefull that speeds things up :)
> 
> :thumbup: Did you get much support from the school when applying, if you dont mind me asking? Our head told me not to even bother trying :growlmad: xxClick to expand...
> 
> They are told not to advise people for statements thats why she said that, its all about money. Do it anyway, we did x xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for that. He is on an IEP (school didnt even bother to tell me, only found out months after he had been placed on it :shock:) and they do take him out of class to work in small groups for 15-10 minutes at a time a few times a day, and he has really come on with that which to me shows that in smaller groups, 1-1, he works better. He just doesnt have the concentration or attention to sit there with 30 kids, its too much going on around for him. xx


----------



## LittleAurora

my son is high functioning and he goes out of class for some 1-1 as well. He is so artistic and smart! But he doesnt concentrate and doesnt feel the need to show how clever he is. Its heart breaking and frustrating!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am sure he will improve in time hun xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

So I got a letter to say that they have got the form and will look at it and write again within 10 weeks! 

Thanks guys ill let you know the out come


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck, I hope you do not have to wait as long as me x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Totally different but we claim DLA for my daughter. We get higher rate care and higher rate mobility. She takes a hell of a lot og looking after though - we are up every 2 hours over night turning her over, medication,she uses a wheelchair etc etc.

I would claim it and see where it gets you, They can only say no!


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks!

I sent every scrap of paperwork I had with the form. And ticked the contact any one you like box

Fingers crossed it speeds things along a little :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Ours was really quick this time - five weeks. But it was a renewal, she has gotten higher rate care since she was 3 months old and that took 16 weeks.


----------



## Floridasun

My son has Apergers and is statmented. He gets low rate mobility and middle rate care for DLA. i also get carer's for him


----------



## LittleAurora

Hi there!!

Got a letter today from the DLA and my son was granted higher rate care and lower mobility.

Thanks so much for your help!!
Im glad its over now! But do I need to call and tell tax credits?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The tax credits did it for me a month later I think I had a letter saying I now got a higher amount of tax credits xxx I would leave it a week and then call them just to check but yeah sometimes they do it automatically :) xx


----------



## AP

I think they do it automatically too, I just phoned then. Tax credits increase considerably.


----------



## LoraLoo

'Good news' seems the wrong thing to say, but you know what i mean, glad you got it! My Tax credits was updated automatically, however, I'd still phone up to confirm it, this is the Inland Revenue after all :winkwink: xxx


----------



## fairywings

My tax credits was not updated automatically and I did not know about it until a friend told me. It had been 9 months since he was awarded the DLA and could only be backdated 12 weeks, which was good as some don't even get it backdated. So I agree ring a make sure. My tax credits went up double. x


----------



## LittleAurora

aww thanks guys!

I know what you mean, good news isn't the way to describe it, but this award is helping the whole thing sink in if you know what I mean. Its helping me come to terms with it, almost like his condition has been validated......dont know if that makes sense! But thanks so much ladies for helping me thru the process!


----------



## LoraLoo

LittleAurora said:


> aww thanks guys!
> 
> I know what you mean, good news isn't the way to describe it, but this award is helping the whole thing sink in if you know what I mean. Its helping me come to terms with it, almost like his condition has been validated......dont know if that makes sense! But thanks so much ladies for helping me thru the process!

Very much makes sense hun, I had the same mixed feelings. Obviously wish there wasnt a reason to be claiming DLA in first place, but the money benefits him so much, and in a way 'proves' his disability, if that makes sense xx


----------



## LittleAurora

yea, your right because you love your children no matter what, and you don't seem them as different or anything but perfect! so for me getting the award has helped me start to come to peace with his diagnosis!!
The money will help him so much! he is a talented artist and we are going to be able to afford art lessons for him! We have to take the bus ever where as I don't drive, and that get so expensive not to mention the cost of the lessons! but I cant let his talents go to waste!


----------

